# Programmierung von Analog Ein-/Ausgängen



## yngola (19 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich muss zu meinem Projekt eine SPS S7-300 programmmieren.

Ich habe folgende Systemkomponenten verbaut:

-Murreelectroic Netzteil 5A/24V 
-Simatic S7-312 Zentraleinheit (CPU)
*Typ: 6ES7312-1Ae13-0AB0 *
*-Simatic S7-300 Analoge Ausgabebaugruppe*
*Typ: 6ES7332-5HB01-0AB0 (+/- 10V, 2,5A)*
*-Simatic S7-300 Analoge Eingabebaugruppe*
*Typ: 6ES7331-7KB02-0AB0 (+/- 10V, 2,5A)*
*-Simatic S7-300 Digitale Ausgabebaugruppe *
*Typ: 32 Pol, M207562*
*-Simatic S7-300 Digitale Eingabebaugruppe *
*Typ: 32 Pol, M207561*

*-Potentiometer*
*Typ: M22-R4K7, 4,7 kOhm*

*so jetzt zu meinem Problem:*

*Ich muss mit einem Potentiometer (Analog Eingang) ein Proportionalventil (Analog Ausgang, Hydraulisch) Steuern können. *
*Mein Problem ist, dass ich nicht genau weiss wie ich das ins Programm schreiben soll.*
*Ich arbeite eigentlich nur mit FUP, es waere nett wenn einige von euch mir Helfen können dieses Netzwerk zu konfigurieren bzw. einfach nur erläutern was ich für Bausteine ins Programm schreiben muss, damit ich mit meinem Poti, in meinem falle den Druck im Steuerblock Stuifenlos verstellen kann.*

*mfg Aaron*


----------



## Verpolt (19 Oktober 2010)

Moin,

lies dir das mal durch

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19311


LG


----------



## yngola (19 Oktober 2010)

das hilft mir nicht so weiter.... da ist ein bisschen zu wenig erklaert.

ich hab haltm ein poti auf die analoge eingangskarte und mit der analogen ausgangskarte muss ich hat das propventil steuern. kp wie ich das machen soll ich muss doch irgendwo die werte einstellen könnne ?


----------



## vierlagig (19 Oktober 2010)

```
*

    l    ew 12
    t    aw 8
    nop  0
```

kann man sogar in F** übersetzen...


----------



## online (19 Oktober 2010)

Also um mit einem Poti ein Proportionlventil zu Steuern braucht man keine Analogbaugruppen.
Ansonsten bei dir hier:

L PEW...
T PAW...

so hast du direkt den Eingang auf den Ausgang (Macht wenig sinn).


----------



## Verpolt (19 Oktober 2010)

Hier mal das Prinzip sacale und unscale

LG


----------



## yngola (19 Oktober 2010)

Tut mir leid das ich euch glaube ich nerve aber bin halt nicht son SPS-brain.

Diese Scale gedönse da kann ich aj agr net verwenden ich weiss garn et wie ich die in mein Programm rein bekomme. 

Ich hab bis jetzt: 

U       "S7"                         E256.0         --Poti
SPENB  _001
L   PEW 256
L   0
+I
T    PAW 272
_001: NOP   0

Wie kann ich denn einstellen, dass der 0 - 10V auf der ausgangskarte als singal an das propventil geben soll? Wenn ich 24V eingangskarte habe und das Poti auf 0 Steht soll der 0 v zum popventil geben sobald ich den wiederstand am poti erhöhe möchte ich gern das der auch die spannung an der ausgangskarte erhöht und somit den druck erhöht. !


----------



## Verpolt (19 Oktober 2010)

L PEW 256   // 0- 10 V  in
T PAW 272  // 0- 10 V out


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Oktober 2010)

Du mußt dir mit einem Vorwiderstand deine Poti-Versorgungsspannung herunter-"transformieren".
Bei 24V Versorgung und einem 10k Poti müßte der Widerstand dann ca. 14k groß sein - also 15k aus der E12er Widerstandsreihe.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Verpolt (19 Oktober 2010)

> Ich habe folgende Systemkomponenten verbaut:
> 
> -Murreelectroic Netzteil 5A/24V
> -Simatic S7-312 Zentraleinheit (CPU)
> ...




das geht doch direkt.

oder ist das Poti an der Digitalen-eingangskarte ?


----------



## yngola (19 Oktober 2010)

und so wird die ausgangskarte dann auch einwandfrei arbeiten? weil sie ja mit 24 v versorgt wird, reicht es dann wenn ich da hinschreibe 0-10v ? also ignoriert der dann die restspannung ?

was noch viel wichtiger ist, was bedeutet dieses _001: NOP 0
danke schonma fuer das bisherige.

mfg


----------



## dalbi (19 Oktober 2010)

Hi,



yngola schrieb:


> und so wird die ausgangskarte dann auch einwandfrei arbeiten? weil sie ja mit 24 v versorgt wird, reicht es dann wenn ich da hinschreibe 0-10v ? also ignoriert der dann die restspannung ?


 Ja, die Analogausgabe-Baugruppe gibt nur 0-10V (Hardwarekonfiguration) aus. 



yngola schrieb:


> was noch viel wichtiger ist, was bedeutet dieses _001: NOP 0


 Sprungmarke: Null Operation

Gruss Daniel


----------



## yngola (19 Oktober 2010)

ok, also brauch ich das nicht über die SPS laufn lassen?

Dann kann ich also die 24V runterschrauben mit einem vorwiderstand?!


----------



## Verpolt (19 Oktober 2010)

> ok, also brauch ich das nicht über die SPS laufn lassen?
> 
> Dann kann ich also die 24V runterschrauben mit einem vorwiderstand?!




siehe Larry



> Du mußt dir mit einem Vorwiderstand deine Poti-Versorgungsspannung herunter-"transformieren".
> Bei 24V Versorgung und einem 10k Poti müßte der Widerstand dann ca. 14k groß sein - also 15k aus der E12er Widerstandsreihe.


----------



## ph4nt0m (22 Oktober 2010)

Moin, hier findest du Infos zum anschluss eines Potis. Wieviel kohm deine baugruppe maximal kann findest du im handbuch

https://support.automation.siemens....extranet=standard&viewreg=WW&load=treecontenthttp://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/1765297http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/18839753

Grundlagen Analogwertverarbeitung

https://support.automation.siemens....lib.csFetch&nodeid=8860390&forcedownload=truehttp://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/8859629

Infos über den FC105 (Scale) findest du hier
Analogwert zum Realwert Normieren (Istposition)

https://support.automation.siemens....search&searchinprim=&nodeid4=20229695&x=0&y=0http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/24148558

FC 106 Descale
Realwert zu Analogwert Normieren Sollposition

Die Bausteine findest du unter: 

Bibliotheken -> Standart Libary -> TI-S7 Converting Blocks

einfach in den OB1 oder deiner funktion ziehen und verschalten.
Wie genau man den Baustein verschaltet findest du wenn du den baustein markierst und F1 drückst.

Hoffe das Hilft dir weiter

Gruß Stefan


----------



## ph4nt0m (22 Oktober 2010)

Bild vergessen


----------

